# Jack Reacher: Nach Teil 2 geht es ganz anders weiter



## AliciaKo (29. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jack Reacher: Nach Teil 2 geht es ganz anders weiter* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jack Reacher: Nach Teil 2 geht es ganz anders weiter*


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2018)

Also, kleine Anmerkung bzgl. dem Text: "[...] der liebend gern die Nasen seiner Gegner bricht.".

Keine Ahnung ob der Verfasser dieser Zeilen überhaupt einen Roman von Child aus der Reacher-Serie gelesen hat, aber Reacher tritt eigentlich sehr passiv und defensiv auf. Natürlich hat er in den Romanen, und auch im Film, durch seine Ausbildung, Größe und dem erprobtem Kampf kein Problem seine Gegner zu besiegen, aber Gewalt ist für ihn immer erst der letzte Ausweg.

D.h. "liebend gern" ist faktisch, bezogen auf die Vorlage, falsch.

Ansonsten ... ich bin gespannt. Eine Serie könnte funktionieren, die Filme haben mich jetzt nicht sooooo überzeugt. Der Darsteller der ersten Season von Altered Carbon dürfte doch jetzt verfügbar sein. Passt wunderbar!


----------



## hawkytonk (29. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also, kleine Anmerkung bzgl. dem Text: "[...] der liebend gern die Nasen seiner Gegner bricht.".
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob der Verfasser dieser Zeilen überhaupt einen Roman von Child aus der Reacher-Serie gelesen hat, aber Reacher tritt eigentlich sehr passiv und defensiv auf. Natürlich hat er in den Romanen, und auch im Film, durch seine Ausbildung, Größe und dem erprobtem Kampf kein Problem seine Gegner zu besiegen, aber Gewalt ist für ihn immer erste der letzte Ausweg.
> 
> ...



Du meinst Joel Kinnaman?! Der ist aber nicht über 1,90 m sondern nur fast 1,90 m.  Mich würde es ja nicht stören, und vom Typ her passen könnte er auch. Aber, ob er den Fans wiederum Recht ist..?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich muss sagen, dass die Reacher-Filme deutlich mehr Sinn ergeben würden, wenn man sich statt Tom Cruise einen 1,96 m großen Hünen vorstellt. Da wirkt es dann auch nicht mehr unfreiwillig komisch, wenn der einen durch eine Autoscheibe hindurch KO schlägt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass die Reacher-Filme deutlich mehr Sinn ergeben würden, wenn man sich statt Tom Cruise einen 1,96 m großen Hünen vorstellt. Da wirkt es dann auch nicht mehr unfreiwillig komisch, wenn der einen durch eine Autoscheibe hindurch KO schlägt...


Das hat sich die Mehrheit wohl auch gedacht. Nur auf Cruise als Zugpferd zu setzen hat nicht wirklich funktioniert. Action-Kino kann er gewiss noch, die Masse will ihn aber lieber als Ethan Hunt sehen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2018)

Um ehrlich zu sein wirkt das auch reichlich unglaubwürdig mit einem abgebrochenen Meter. So einer wie Ray Donovan wäre da die bessere Wahl gewesen (imho). Aber Cruise zehrt von seinen Connections und seinem Ruf. Ähnlich wie Stallone der auch kein Gardemaß hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2018)

Komisch, Bruce Lee war auch keine 1,90, trotzdem hat man sich mit dem lieber nicht angelegt. Die Größe bedeutet gar nichts. Deshalb hab ich auch mit Cruise in der Rolle kein Problem gehabt. Zwischen Reacher 1 und 2 hab ich auch einen Roman gelesen, und ich bleib trotzdem dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Komisch, Bruce Lee war auch keine 1,90, trotzdem hat man sich mit dem lieber nicht angelegt.


Bruce Lee war eben auch Bruce Lee. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das hat sich die Mehrheit wohl auch gedacht. Nur auf Cruise als Zugpferd zu setzen hat nicht wirklich funktioniert. Action-Kino kann er gewiss noch, die Masse will ihn aber lieber als Ethan Hunt sehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Mission Impossible ohne Cruise als Ethan Hunt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Ist ja quasi seine Paraderolle


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein wirkt das auch reichlich unglaubwürdig mit einem abgebrochenen Meter. So einer wie Ray Donovan wäre da die bessere Wahl gewesen (imho). Aber Cruise zehrt von seinen Connections und seinem Ruf. Ähnlich wie Stallone der auch kein Gardemaß hat.


... Cruise hat Jack Reacher u.a. mitproduziert, d.h. ohne ein Tom Cruise hätten wir wahrscheinlich (!) keinen Reacher-Film.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2018)

Das ist wiederum die andere Seite die ich unter der Rubrik Connections mit einpflegen würde.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mission Impossible ohne Cruise als Ethan Hunt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Ist ja quasi seine Paraderolle



Die er auch wirklich sehr gut gibt. Wenn man so liest was er da alles an Aktionszenen ohne Stuntman selbst abdreht, also Hut ab. Da gibt es nicht viele Schauspieler die sich selbst so ins Zeug legen und den eigenen Hals riskieren.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Oktober 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Komisch, Bruce Lee war auch keine 1,90, trotzdem hat man sich mit dem lieber nicht angelegt. Die Größe bedeutet gar nichts. Deshalb hab ich auch mit Cruise in der Rolle kein Problem gehabt. Zwischen Reacher 1 und 2 hab ich auch einen Roman gelesen, und ich bleib trotzdem dabei.



Sehe ich anders. Größe bedeutet zwar nicht alles, aber macht schon einiges aus. Ich fand es in den Reacher Filmen befremdlich, dass so ein Hemd wie Cruise alle mit einem Schlag umhaut. Außerdem geht es auch um die Wirkung auf andere Figuren. Ein Riese wird einfach anders wahrgenommen als ein Normalo und das muss sich notwendigerweise auch in deren Verhalten wiederspiegeln. Das wurde in den Filmen m.M.n. auch nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt.
Wie gesagt, wenn man sich statt Cruise so einen richtigen Schrank in der gleichen Rolle vorstellt, ergibt plötzlich alles viel mehr Sinn.


----------



## Javata (30. Oktober 2018)

Fairer Weise sollte man vll sagen, dass man bei kleinen Schauspielern häufig darauf achtet, das die Aufnahmewinkel stimmen und auch die anderen Besetzungen damit ggf ein Größenunterschied von 15+cm nicht auffällt. Das Problem hier ist wohl auch, dass jeder Tom Cruise kennt und weiß, der ist halt wirklich nicht sehr groß. Dann achtet man, wenn auch nur unterbewusst, noch genauer darauf.

Persönlich find ich es recht schade, fand die Filme waren durchaus ansehbares Popcornkino, auch wenn ich kein großer Tom Cruise Fan bin.


----------

